# Western truck mount 67960-1 ultramount 99-06 gmc Chevy 1500



## betterburdman (Dec 23, 2010)

Cleaned up, fresh black enamel, ready to ship. $250


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Will that work on an 02 Chevy 2500? How much shipped to 46835? Thanks!


----------



## betterburdman (Dec 23, 2010)

No it's different.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

betterburdman;1664073 said:


> No it's different.


Ok thanks! I figured since it wasn't listed as such but thought id ask. Thanks!


----------



## betterburdman (Dec 23, 2010)

Check on ebay there's one on there right now to fit your truck. You need part no. 67981-2


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks will do'


----------



## sshepweb (Nov 28, 2019)

Do you still have this mount?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Probably not, this was posted in 2013.

Try this one on craigslist

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/d/medina-western-ultramount-plow-mount/7013046380.html


----------

